# أين أجد Stepper Motor في جده



## روتر (4 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولاً: أود أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع والشكرموصول لجميع الأعضاء المشاركين في المنتدى بدون أستثناء.

ثانياً: انا افكر في تصميم CNC Router على قد الحال والإمكانيات ولكن واجهتني صعوبات في ايجاد بعض القطع في مدينة جده بالسعودية والقطع التي بحثت عنها بعناء ولم أجدها كعادة الأسواق العربية، هي كالتالي: 1- Stepper Motor خمس خطوط
2- Stepper Motor Drive طبعاً لتحريك الموتور
أو : دائرة إلكترونية جاهزة تؤدي الغرض.

آمل ممن يعرف مكان أجدها فيه أن لا يبخل علي في أن يدلني مشكوراً على عنوان واسم المحل
وطبعاً أنا متأكد من أن سوف أرى ردود تفيد بإستخدام موتور من طابعة أو ما شابه ولكن اتمنى أن اجد مكان يبيع هذه القطع.

وهذا بريدي الالكتروني لمن أراد أن نتعاون في جده ولكم جزيل الشكر
fmrcbc*************


----------



## روتر (4 أبريل 2008)

اتمنى الرد على الموضوع


----------



## اديسون المصرى (12 أبريل 2008)

ممكن موقع يفيدك www.cnczone.com


----------



## روتر (13 أبريل 2008)

شكراً اخي على ردك على الموضوع ولكن اتمنى ان اجد مركز تجاري في السعودية او في جده بالتحديد لكي اجد ما اريد


----------



## fractaledge3 (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
سوف تجد المكونات الاليكترونية و كذلك دوائر بسيطة للتجارب في باب مكة عند محلات القطع الاليكترونية و من الممكن التعاون حيث ان لي خبرة في تصنيع ماكينات Cnc و ستجد ذلك في مشاركاتي في المنتدى و انا متواجد حالياً في جدة.
أسامة حسين


----------



## msadek80 (31 يوليو 2008)

fractaledge3 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> سوف تجد المكونات الاليكترونية و كذلك دوائر بسيطة للتجارب في باب مكة عند محلات القطع الاليكترونية و من الممكن التعاون حيث ان لي خبرة في تصنيع ماكينات Cnc و ستجد ذلك في مشاركاتي في المنتدى و انا متواجد حالياً في جدة.
> أسامة حسين



السلام عليكم يا هندسة
انا حاليا فى الرياض هل تعلم مكان مثل باب مكة بس فى الرياض


----------



## حسام سى ان سى (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته يا جماعه الله يسعدكم اريد ان اتعلم ال artcam لانه سوف يساعدنى كثيراً فى 
عملى ولكم جزيل الشكر... مع وافر تحياتى لكل الأعضاء


----------



## مثنى المصمم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMyj5vVXUL4​


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى روتر ممكن تقولى عملت كراك ازى الارت كام2009


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ده اميلى على الياهو ياريت حد يساعدنى يا اخوة mohmed.alex2009


----------

